# Spurs were better than the champs of 06'?



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

If you think about it, it was more difficult for the Spurs to get to the finals compared to the Miami Heat. Put miami-san antonio in a 7 game series and the spurs would take it in 6. plus, look at who the Spurs had to play. in the 1st round we played the Sacramento Kings, while Miami had the bulls. In the 2nd round, we had to play dallas! they had new jersey.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

IMHO, I think if the Spurs went to the finals, they would have probably beat the Heat because Bruce Bowen would have been a headache for Wade and they matched up better.
But Dallas had a tough road too, but still lost to the Heat. Even though the Heat had lesser competition, they were still able to beat a team that had one hell of a tough playoffs.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure I'd say that the Spurs are better than the Heat, when you consider Dallas beat you guys and lost to them...


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Not entirely true, Dallas was the better team of the 2 and they just didnt have the heart to win.

I mean when you have 3 veterans that really want a ring (2 of them which didnt even have 1) and the will power of Dwyane Wade your gonna win, especially if you go down 0-2 and dont want to be humiliated. 


Though I thought there were some questionable calls in that series and was extremely dissapointed the Mavs lost it is idiotic to say that the Heat are the actualy BETTER team than the Mavs, or the Spurs for that matter.

Spurs are the better team and Mavs are better than the Heat too, just the Heat had more going for them if they won.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nice name, i thought that would have been taken =/


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i try and not be a homer in saying that i think the spurs got the worse of the calls in the mav series and just wernt used to the new rules that were in the playoffs, that and cuban had a bit to do with calls. not saying the mavs didnt play great cause they did but i think if cuban wouldnt have said anything the whole series the spurs might have gone to the finals. now spurs vs the heat would have been great. who knows who would have won. i would have said spurs in 6 though b.c the heat dont have cuban as an owner and spurs match up a bit better against the heat then the mavs.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

:rofl:

Thanks  I thought it would be too


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> i try and not be a homer in saying that i think the spurs got the worse of the calls in the mav series and just wernt used to the new rules that were in the playoffs, that and cuban had a bit to do with calls. not saying the mavs didnt play great cause they did but i think if cuban wouldnt have said anything the whole series the spurs might have gone to the finals. now spurs vs the heat would have been great. who knows who would have won. i would have said spurs in 6 though b.c the heat dont have cuban as an owner and spurs match up a bit better against the heat then the mavs.


 I just find it ironic how Cuban wanted the rules to help perimeter players like Wade and it back fired in his face lol.

But really, Spurs fans weren't for Dallas at the end? I mean that just means we lost to the champs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> nice name, i thought that would have been taken =/


whats up with your name, are you a former member or something? are you really koko lol


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Spurs said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks  I thought it would be too


doh! i thought he was talking about my name! But wow, its rare to find a poster who only has the name of his favorite team.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah usually I have the screen name TimmyD for Me lol


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

HAHAH!!

This is hillarious, Isn't it kind of a coincidence that all the spurs fans that say the spurs would've beat the heat are on the spurs forum, no wonder..lol.


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

try and post this thread on the miami forum and see what happens lol


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't really think anyone should take the risk lol.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs said:


> I don't really think anyone should take the risk lol.


ya in some eyes thats trolling and should be put in the nba fourm if anything


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

No they weren't, just get over it. You Spurs fans are the biggest ****ing homers on these boards (on 2nd thought you are as bad as the Kobe homers.) I like the Spurs, they are a great team, and I like watching them play but to say they would have beaten the Heat isn't very smart. The Heat have to many threats for you guys defensively, and their overall depth would have given you headaches. If Bruce Bowen would have guarded Dwayne Wade he would have fouled out in very little time and plus Dwayne Wade (the way he was playing) would have destroyed every individual defender that guarded him. Also who on your team was going to guard Shaq? Tim Duncan and Nazi Muhammad would have been in foul trouble in no time. James Posey could have contained Manu Ginobili and the Heat were playing as good a team D as anyone in the league during the playoffs. The Heat would have beaten you in 6, you guys didn't beat Dallas. I keep hearing everyone (spurs fans and duncan2k5) say that the Spurs got the tough end of the whistle against the Mavs, well how about the lopsided refs in the finals? Those refs were worse than in your series, the officiating in the Mavs vs. Spurs series was pretty much equal but lsanted a little towards Dallas.

Another thing I read is that the Spurs weren't ready for this type of officiating or they would have beaten the Mavs. The reason they weren't ready is because they didn't perpare for it, and the only reason people aren't ready for something is because they didn't do enough to perpare for it.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> No they weren't, just get over it. You Spurs fans are the biggest ****ing homers on these boards (on 2nd thought you are as bad as the Kobe homers.) I like the Spurs, they are a great team, and I like watching them play but to say they would have beaten the Heat isn't very smart. The Heat have to many threats for you guys defensively, and their overall depth would have given you headaches. If Bruce Bowen would have guarded Dwayne Wade he would have fouled out in very little time and plus Dwayne Wade (the way he was playing) would have destroyed every individual defender that guarded him. Also who on your team was going to guard Shaq? Tim Duncan and Nazi Muhammad would have been in foul trouble in no time. James Posey could have contained Manu Ginobili and the Heat were playing as good a team D as anyone in the league during the playoffs. The Heat would have beaten you in 6, you guys didn't beat Dallas. I keep hearing everyone (spurs fans and duncan2k5) say that the Spurs got the tough end of the whistle against the Mavs, well how about the lopsided refs in the finals? Those refs were worse than in your series, the officiating in the Mavs vs. Spurs series was pretty much equal but lsanted a little towards Dallas.
> 
> Another thing I read is that the Spurs weren't ready for this type of officiating or they would have beaten the Mavs. The reason they weren't ready is because they didn't perpare for it, and the only reason people aren't ready for something is because they didn't do enough to perpare for it.


im not a spurs fan and i say the spurs could maybe beat the heat because they matched up better.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ofcourse they match up better. bball2223 doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. It wasn't too long ago that some mavs fans came in here and made a thread talking about how we'd more than likely'd have beaten the heat. 

Match-up wise:
Miami > Dallas
Dallas > San Antonio
San Antonio > Miami


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Ofcourse they match up better. bball2223 doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. It wasn't too long ago that some mavs fans came in here and made a thread talking about how we'd more than likely'd have beaten the heat.
> 
> Match-up wise:
> Miami > Dallas
> ...


Just because they match up better doesn't mean they would win. Plus the way Dwayne Wade was playing Bowen wouldn't have stopped him unless he used his dirty defense. Your match-up wise thing doesn't make any ****in sense. Miami is greter than Dallas, Dallas is greater than the Spurs, but yet your greater than Miami? I think the Spurs could beat them but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't think your last sentence made sence, you think Spurs could beat Heat but you highly doubt it?! Oh! you signatre have kobe bryant twice on your top 10 players.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Just because they match up better doesn't mean they would win. Plus the way Dwayne Wade was playing Bowen wouldn't have stopped him unless he used his dirty defense. Your match-up wise thing doesn't make any ****in sense. Miami is greter than Dallas, Dallas is greater than the Spurs, but yet your greater than Miami? I think the Spurs could beat them but I highly doubt it.


So by that logic, last season the Bulls> Nets because they took the Heat to six games. Matchups are very important. Hinrich made a huge difference because he knew how to play defense on Wade and exposed the Heat's average perimeter D. However, the Bulls offense was inconsistent and relied too much on jumpshots.
Now, lets take a look at that series between the Heat and Mavs
-Mavs dont have a great low post scorer, Dirk was well played defensively and couldnt make a damn shot. And he wasnt strong enough to shake off Haslem in the post. Duncan is a better low post player than dirk.
-Parker is a much better slasher than Terry. Terry had some good games against the Heat, but if the Spurs made the finals i believe Parker and Ginobili would have done good as well.
-You are underrating Bowen's defense. Yes, he does play dirty. But he is a much better of a defender than any of the Mav's defenders. He might stop Wade, but he could have made Wade work more for his shot.

Now am i saying that the Spurs would have won? What im saying is that they would have had a better chance than the Mavs did. And who knows? Maybe they could of, or maybe they couldnt.
Again, im not a spurs fan. In fact my favorite team in the West is the Mavericks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs said:


> I don't think your last sentence made sence, you think Spurs could beat Heat but you highly doubt it?! Oh! you signatre have kobe bryant twice on your top 10 players.


 lol none of his post made any sense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Spurs said:


> sence
> you think Spurs could beat Heat but you highly doubt it?!


They could win, but I highly doubt it. That means its highly doubtful, but you can't spell anyways so I can see why you didn't know what it meant. Also look who I put in for the spot I messed up, thats right Manu Ginobili. I'm sorry but teams who didn't get out of the 2nd round have no reason to say they could beat the champs, when they can't even win their own conference. I shouldn't really say anything considering my favorite team the Knicks can't even win 30 games lol. But seriously unless you get to the finals and play the Heat don't make the comparisons that you can beat the champs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

2dumb2live said:


> So by that logic, last season the Bulls> Nets because they took the Heat to six games. Matchups are very important. Hinrich made a huge difference because he knew how to play defense on Wade and exposed the Heat's average perimeter D. However, the Bulls offense was inconsistent and relied too much on jumpshots.
> Now, lets take a look at that series between the Heat and Mavs
> -Mavs dont have a great low post scorer, Dirk was well played defensively and couldnt make a damn shot. And he wasnt strong enough to shake off Haslem in the post. Duncan is a better low post player than dirk.
> -Parker is a much better slasher than Terry. Terry had some good games against the Heat, but if the Spurs made the finals i believe Parker and Ginobili would have done good as well.
> ...



Bowen would have gotten called for fouls because of the officiating that was totally bias in favor of the Heat. Thats what I meant. Also Haslem beat the **** out of Dirk time and time again. Duncan would have done better yes, but Wade could have slowed down Parker to an extent, Posey would have guarded Manu well, and those two are 50% of their offense. To say you would have beaten them, when the team that beat you, lost to them doesn't make any sense. You would have matched-up better with the Heat but you have to beat the Mavericks first.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

HEY! you changed your signature after I said that =p don't go crazy on me your the one who made the mistake.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Spurs said:


> HEY! you changed your signature after I said that =p don't go crazy on me your the one who made the mistake.


yeah i did that thanks for telling me....haha...seriously thanks.... but I honestly do like Manu. But we should close this thread until these two meet up in the finals. Because honestly we will never know. If the Spurs can get past the Mavs they will face the Heat next year. It would be a good matchup but I do think the Heat will win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

thing is, the heat aren't as strong as they were last year. Infact, I wouldn't be suprised if they don't make it to the finals this season. I'm predicting a spurs/bulls series. Though another mavs/heat series is still very possible too. Basicly mavs or spurs vs heat or bulls. I'd put my money on spurs vs bulls though.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry if I came across as arrogant in my earlier posts but let me put into perspective why I think the Heat would have beaten the Spurs if they had played. 

Match-ups- Position by position, offensive, defensive, intangibles, bench, coach, refs

Position matchups

Point Guard Parker vs. Williams advantage- Spurs

Shooting Guard Wade vs. Ginobili advantage- Heat

Small Forward Bowen vs. Walker advantage- Spurs

Power Forward Duncan vs. Haslem advantage- Spurs

Center Shaq vs. Nazi Muhammed advantage- Heat

Spurs win the position battle 3-2

Offense advantage- Heat but by a small margin 

Defense advantage- Spurs

Intangibles advantage- even

Bench advantage- even

Coaches advantage- Heat but by a small margin 

Refs advantage- Heat at least the way they were calling the playoffs.

Heat win 5-4 with two matchups that could have gone either way. Heres the thing, the Heat are almost equal to you (I agree you are the better team) but the way the refs were calling the playoffs there would always be a bad foul call that decides a game (ie: game 5 of the finals.) . If they would have let the teams decide the game the Spurs would win the series, but the way the officiating was during the playoffs the refs would have decided every game. Thats what I meant and I am sorry for being disrespectful towards you guys. I honestly do like the Spurs but the way the game was being officiated and the way Dwayne Wade and the Heat were playing I found it hard to see the Spurs winnning unless the game was decided by the players not the fans.


If Chicago and SA meet in the finals next year the Spurs would win. It would be a great matchup though.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope you had a fun time writing that you basically said the same thing you said last time, except you made it wayy longer.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Spurs™ said:


> Not entirely true, Dallas was the better team of the 2 and they just didnt have the heart to win.


And SA didnt have the brains to NOT FOUL at the buzzer. 


Cry some more please.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

VeN said:


> And SA didnt have the brains to NOT FOUL at the buzzer.
> 
> 
> Cry some more please.


Actually it was Dallas who fouled at the buzzer. They just got away with it is all.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Actually it was Dallas who fouled at the buzzer. They just got away with it is all.


yep...pretty much


----------

